# CT / New York Issue



## DanSandbergUCONN (Jul 12, 2009)

Hi All - I signed up for the forum for a specific question just tonight. I googled the question with vague results so I apologize if this question is stupid.

My father has a 9mm glock and a 0.22 target pistol, which are registered to him in NY. I'd like to have their permits transferred to me in connecticut so that I can take them to the local range, etc. I do own any guns nor do I have any licenses. My father is licensed completely legal in NY. Who do I talk to about transfering the permits with minimal cost? How do I go about it, etc? Any help is greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well, it's been a while since I reviewed CT statutes, but you don't "transfer" permits.

In CT you need a permit to purchase, or a permit to carry (also covers purchase) you don't need a permit to possess a firearm unless I'm wrong (It happens), so if you are just borrowing the guns, all you need to do is travel with them in accordance to state law, usually this means guns empty in a container, preferably locked with the ammo stored separate; keeping guns and ammunition away from the driver etc.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

You can check out CT statutes on firearms etc. here: http://www.jud.ct.gov/LawLib/Law/firearms.htm


----------



## DanSandbergUCONN (Jul 12, 2009)

VAMarine said:


> Well, it's been a while since I reviewed CT statutes, but you don't "transfer" permits.
> 
> In CT you need a permit to purchase, or a permit to carry (also covers purchase) you don't need a permit to possess a firearm unless I'm wrong (It happens), so if you are just borrowing the guns, all you need to do is travel with them in accordance to state law, usually this means guns empty in a container, preferably locked with the ammo stored separate; keeping guns and ammunition away from the driver etc.


Maybe it is that simple and my dad is overly cautious. He probably hasn't fired the guns in about 3-5 years or more and doesn't really have them prep-ed for home security, which is why I figure he'd probably be ready to give them over to me free of charge - the problem is he is a real stickler for the legality of it (which is a good thing IMO) but I remember he wouldn't have the guns in the car period unless he was on his way to or from the firing range, ammo locked in a separate box from the weapon, separate from the clips, etc.. So letting me take the guns interstate would take quite a bit of convincing on my part regarding the legality.

If ownership of the guns could transfer to me then he'd be at peace. So I guess my question *should* have been, how do I transfer ownership permits for the weapons from someone in NY to somone in CT?

Also, VAMarine - who do I talk to if I want to get the right to own/purchase permit? Just walk into a gun store? DMV? Town hall? I'm ignorant to this and apologize for my stupidity.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well...

Again, you don't transfer ownership permits, unless that's some strange NY thing, most states don't even have anything of the sort.

I don't know how "gifting" of guns from a parent to child works across state lines, are you a CT resident or NY resident?

If you're a NY resident (Still have NY drivers license etc, but are just going to school in CT) I'm not even going to make an educated guess as to what needs to transpire to transfer the guns from father to son.

Regarding the CT permits, if you are a NY resident, you can get your CT non-resident permit through the state police. If you are a CT resident, you start off by talking to your local chief of police and get your temp. permit...

All the instructions/info for that can be found here:

Special Licensing and Firearms/Connecticut State Pistol Permit


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

VAMarine said:


> Again, you don't transfer ownership permits, unless that's some strange NY thing, most states don't even have anything of the sort.


IIRC from NY members talking about their permits, NY pistol permits have the guns you own listed on them and when you buy a new gun, you have to have your permit "amended" to reflect the new weapon. That may be what he's referring to.

To the OP, call your local PD or State Police (whoever issues pistol permits) and they should be able to walk you through the process of getting your permit and on how to transfer the ownership of the guns. It's better to get the answer right from the people who issue the permits and, with the way your dad sounds, it would probably make him more at ease knowing you got the answer from the police than from the internet. :smt033


----------



## DanSandbergUCONN (Jul 12, 2009)

Todd said:


> IIRC from NY members talking about their permits, NY pistol permits have the guns you own listed on them and when you buy a new gun, you have to have your permit "amended" to reflect the new weapon. That may be what he's referring to.
> 
> To the OP, call your local PD or State Police (whoever issues pistol permits) and they should be able to walk you through the process of getting your permit and on how to transfer the ownership of the guns. It's better to get the answer right from the people who issue the permits and, with the way your dad sounds, it would probably make him more at ease knowing you got the answer from the police than from the internet. :smt033


Right thats what I'm talking about - how the permits have the guns listed on them. I'm a CT resident now. Anyway, i'll check with the PD. Thanks!


----------

